# Lights out



## Bongofury (Jul 19, 2015)

I to have read in several places where you turn lights out for several days before harvest to produce more THC. I have read 1 day, 2 days and 3 days lights out before harvest. Does anyone do this. 

I have also read no water for 2 days before harvest. I'm figuring 2 days no water and 2 days lights out for a total of 4 days without water. Sound good? Or is all this bull cucky?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2015)

I say it is not true. It doesn't happen in nature, and before everyone says we don't try to mimic nature, i know that, but I still think it is a dumb thing to do to a plant before harvest. Scientific evidence? show me.


----------



## zem (Jul 19, 2015)

all it needs is a thc lab test to discredit it for sure, i guess that if it were true it would be common practice in commercial grow ops


----------



## Kraven (Jul 19, 2015)

Bong it's a myth. I take my plants when they hit the peak of ripeness, be it in the morning evening or late at night, does not change anything. This flushing and dark cycle thing is voodoo for peeps who over feed and are looking for "magic" to make up for mistakes in flower.


----------



## umbra (Jul 19, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks peeps. :aok:


----------

